# Candied Kumquats



## isabella (Aug 21, 2007)

Picked some kumquats from a friend's garden . This is a very big kind of kumquats, the fruits are as big as a small lime . They are very good to make marmalade .


put next to a tomato


Candied kumquats


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Beautiful. Greek people love this kind of dessert.


----------

